# Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten



## Stefce (28. Juli 2008)

Hi ich fahre in 14 Tagen nach Frankreich an den Donnenbachsee und wollte mal fragen was man Grundsätzlich so beachten muss in Frankreich.
Wollen auf Karpfen, Hecht, Zander (mit totem Köfi), Forelle und Schleihe. Es werden ausser ein paar Forellen alle Fische wieder schwimme gelassen. Aber gibt es halt einfach dinge die man wissen muss? Darf man grundsätzlich dort Nachtangeln?
Fischreuse zum fangen von Köfis? etc.

Danke Stefce


----------



## Olek1978 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten*

Ich war gerade in Südfrankreich...super zum Angeln, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.
In der Regel ist es in Frankreich so, dass die Gewässer einer Region von Fischereiverbänden verwaltet werden. Diese geben hierfür dann einen Erlaubnisschein aus (war zumindest dort wo ich war so). Damit kann man dann die nicht privaten Gewässer dieser Region für eine bestimmte Zeit beangeln. Zu dem Schein habe ich auch noch ein Infoheft bekommen in dem die einzelnen Bestimmungen standen. Wichtig sind vor allem Schonmaße und und Fangbegrenzungen, aber wenn ihr eh die meisten Fische wieder reinsetzt sicher nicht so wichtig. In der Region wo ich war gab es ein Release-Verbot für Katzenwelse, Sonnenbarsche und amerikanische Flußkrebse, da man diese als eingeschleppte Arten wohl gerne wieder loswerden würde.
Nachtangeln ist meines Wissens in Frankreich nicht generell erlaubt, sondern in der Regel darf man nur von 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang Angeln. Hier gibt es aber sicher auch Ausnahmen...
Beste Grüße und viel Spaß,
Ole


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten*

Servus,

schau mal hier.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## WallerPaule92 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten*

Hallo ich fahre auch nach frankreich (am 15.august) wir fahren mit dem hausboot in burgund und ich habe noch immer keine ahnung welche angelgesetze frankreich hat(lebender köfi,drillinge,fischen vom boot...)falls du etwas erfährst informier mich bitte...

lg.paul


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten*

Sorry Leute für den dummen Post, aber habt ihr noch nichts von www.google.de gehört?


----------



## madmax9965 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich in Frankreich beim Angeln beachten*

halllo waller paule
war schon zwei mal mit dem hausboot in frankreich,erstes mal die gegend um auxerre und 2006 den loire seiten- canal. angelkarten bekommt man in den angelgeschäften (2 wochen ca. 30 eu) zu den bestimmungen kann ich dir nix sagen habe nichts gelesen noch hat es mir jemand erklärt . es wird aber an den canälen glaube ich auch nicht wirklich kontrolliert.ich habe dort vor allem mit mais geangangelt darauf fängt man massen von katzenwelsen,achtung die dinger haben gifttige stacheln an den flossen.
sie sollen aber super schmecken.brassen habe ich damit auch gefangen.habe im ersten urlaub auserdem beim fischen mit gummifisch, barsche nen kleinen zander und einen 60cm hecht gefangen. 2006 hatte ich aber raubfischmäsig keinen kontakt obwohl ich etliches an kunstködern ausprobiert habe.entschädigent dafür habe ich mit boilies drei karpfen gefangen,
mit 6kg und zwei mit 7kg.
schönen urlaub
madmax


----------

